# Question about cutting edges.



## watchamakalit (Jan 11, 2004)

Are they made from any thing special? Or can I just get the proper size steel and drill the mounting holes and bolt it up? If it makes a diff. I have a meyer ST90 7.5'


----------



## Midnight (Sep 7, 2003)

I just use 6 x 1/2 cold roll and it works fine.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I've bought them at Parts Plus before, cheap enough for me when you figure in how long it takes to drill holes through 1/2 inch stock.


----------



## JTW (Sep 12, 2005)

I made one last week for the 10' blade on the 6 wheeler. Used 3/4x6 cold roll and it took me about 30 minutes to drill the 12 3/4" holes in it. Of course I also work in a machine shop part time


----------



## Acmemechanic (Aug 27, 2005)

watchamakalit said:


> Are they made from any thing special? Or can I just get the proper size steel and drill the mounting holes and bolt it up? If it makes a diff. I have a meyer ST90 7.5'


I ve been fabricating my own for years and let me say about a $100.00 saved is just like earning it.payup payup


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Well, how much is 8 feet of cold roll? I was figuring on my time with a 1/2 electric drill and a couple bits, versus I think it was around $70 last time I bought one. Is a cutting edge actually cold rolled steel, or is it a little harder? Best idea I ever heard was a buddy of mine put a carbide edge on with a steel one over it. That way the steel kept the carbide from cracking or shattering, at the same time the carbide kept the steel from wearing down fast.


----------



## watchamakalit (Jan 11, 2004)

Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## Mowerpan (Jan 31, 2005)

I went to the local scrap yard and got a 5x 3/8 inch thick piece of steel. Torch it to 7 feet, and had my friend drill holes with drill press. He said the steel musta been hardened or something as it bound up there Huge drill press and he had to sharper the bit after every hole and the bandsaw even leaving it go for an hour barely scratched it so he had to torch it. Total cost of mine=14 for piece of steel with a lil rust on it, and 4 bucks as i bought my friend a meal as a thanks. For less then 20 bucks i was happy


----------



## ta3834bbl (Dec 4, 2004)

I was going to make my own at work as I have 3/8" and 1/2" hardened steel, but those square carriage bolt holes made me think otherwise. At work I have access to a 12 foot shear and other large machine tools but for $93 bucks for a 8' x 6" x 1/2" cutting blade that will bolt right up in 10 minutes, CPW was an easy decision for me. Not to mention CPW is about 1 hour away from me and only about 15 minutes from where I work.


----------



## danno (Sep 16, 2004)

There is definite difference in hardness in a "real" cutting blade. I had to drill 1/2" holes and went through numerous, different size, "new" drill bits,to complete the job.


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

you dont want the hardest steel you can find, cutting edges are made of high carbon steel

considering how long a cutting edge costs- unless you have a fleet of trucks I would just spend the $65-$100 or so on one and call it a day

maybe if your getting the steel for nothing and you dont value your time I guess it pays to make your own.


----------



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

i would have to say that if i spent 150 for a cutting edge,that i know will last a few winters vs $75 for 6x1/2 flat stock that in about two storms will be about 4 inches.. its a no brainer!!!!!!


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Acmemechanic said:


> I ve been fabricating my own for years and let me say about a $100.00 saved is just like earning it.payup payup


So what's your time worth then? If it costs you 3 hours to cut and drill it, and the steel stock was free you paid yourself $33/hour. Now figure the standard cost of steel to buy the stock at about, what, $65 for a 6x10x5/8 and you spent more in time than the edge cost to buy.

If you have a cheap source of stock and the shop, and the desire to constantly resharpen drill bits (even hss will dull a 3/4 bit pretty fast) have fun- I'll buy mine It's $100 well spent IMO


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

dont forget a new cutting edge includes the new carriage bolts,washers and nuts:salute:


----------



## Mowerpan (Jan 31, 2005)

Sorry guys but I can't see paying around 100 bucks for a cutting edge.
Lets see:
10x3/8x6 inch piece of steel with a light coat of rust=14.00
Buying lunch for the friend who drill holes with drill press during school=5 bucks
Total cost-19 bucks.
Tell me where I can get a cutting edge for that price, then I just used bolts that were round, no need for the square head ones.


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

who is cutting that steel for you?
I guess the friend with the drill press doesnt pay for his drill bits either?

BTW- its $100 with shipping to your door, it retails for $65


----------



## danno (Sep 16, 2004)

Mowerpan said:


> Sorry guys but I can't see paying around 100 bucks for a cutting edge.
> Lets see:
> 10x3/8x6 inch piece of steel with a light coat of rust=14.00
> Buying lunch for the friend who drill holes with drill press during school=5 bucks
> ...


14.00 dollars for a 10ft piece of carbon steel goes for alot more than that !


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

I ordered my new edge from Mill supply while sitting in my warm house in my sweat pants, came like 3 days later, new bolts, even gave me a free quart of hydrolic oil with my order.

raised the plow up a few inches, zipped the old nuts off with the impact gun and put the new edge on, all in all it was about a 10 minute job with cleaning the rust on the plow when I got the old one off.

Bolts lined up with the old holes, fit perfect

well worth the $65 plus $25 shipping anyday versus asking people to drill and cut it for me, driving here to get the steel, there to get it drilled, another store to get the bolts, somewhere else to install it, etc...

penny wise nickle foolish


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

What about cutting edges with curb guards???


----------



## Rondo (Nov 19, 2005)

*A different kind of cutting edge*

I just saw a cutting edge made of rubber 6x1-1/2" thick. You can buy them from Angelos Supply. They have plastic ones also!!?? Has anyone ever tryed one of those?


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

usually people use those for block driveways


----------



## Manfre (Nov 30, 2005)

all i got to say is if you have the time to go and make your own cutting edge go ahead and make one but other wise go ahead a just buy one


----------



## JTW (Sep 12, 2005)

I got a 3/4x6x10 foot piece of cold roll for 150 bucks. A 1/2x6x10 foot cutting edge was 130 so the extra couple dollars for the extra 1/4 inch of thickness was worth it to me.


----------



## genrock (Nov 7, 2005)

I have used the rubber ones but bought a western rubber cutting edge. They work great make for a better cleaner push and they give to obstacles instead of your plow possibly getting twisted. 

The drawback to them obviously is that they wear alot faster then a steel cutting edge. Not so much if your plowing slower speeds but anything over 45 miles per hour and your definately going to have to flip it at the end of the season. So you will get two seasons out of it if your plow smart and you wont damage paved lots or cement lots that have cracks or weakness to them. Definately worth the $75.00 that they cost. 

Basicly its a roll of 9 ft reinforced rubber that you cut to fit comes with slots for bolt patterns etc. and can be adjusted down when necessary. It then has a thing metal strip that goes on top of it so it can be carriage bolted down tight to the plow. 

Even the steel ones can be flipped unless ofcourse both sides are worn. One more thing about rubber ones is they dont allow water to get behind them and rust the plow face out.


----------

